# Challenger MT 265 B hydrostatic control



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

A friend has a challenger tractor that the hydrostatic control seems to be sticking. The pedal has to be stomped on to get the tractor to move, and then the pedal for the opposite direction of travel has to be stomped on to get the tractor to stop. If I understand the story correctly the tractor was blown off with compressed air and then washed before it was put away the last time is used. I believe he's had this problem under the same circumstances one time previously but the problem went away after a small amount of use. This time it seems to not be getting better and that tractors unsafe to drive in this condition. I have no knowledge of this transmission and controls but I did take a brief look and found no signs of damage or anything obviously sticking. Does this control system have a friction that may have became rusted?


----------

